
How to Make Mistakes in Python (Free EBook) - Garbage
http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/how-to-make-mistakes-in-python.csp
======
maweki
Even here, in a O'Reilly(!) textbook from 2015(!), we get python2.7 advice.

No, since python 3 you (sensibly) can't "True, False = False, True" since True
and False are now keywords and can not occur as a name in any case (not even
an object property).

~~~
ben-schaaf
As much as I like python 3 I don't think it really matters in this case. Other
than the common python pitfalls everyone already knows about, the rest of the
book can be applied to most OOP Language. So its really less python 2.7 advice
and more general programming advice.

